# Kansas



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good afternoon all and I hope you are having a restful weekend. Currently, me and my wife know that due to school, we will be moving closer to Salina, Kansas next spring. However, due to one of our dogs being considered a "dangerous" breed, within Salina city limits is not an option. No, another home for the dog is not an option, she's part of the family. I am required to be within 30 minutes of the hospital but we are hoping someone has something ideally in the country or small towns nearby for sale. 3br with garage and big yard are the only non-negotiable items but price is not a hangup. If anyone knows of anything or has something for sale, let me know!


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I am in Wichita and have been looking near here. Not really familiar with the Salina area market but I have found realtor dot com to be a big help. I love the app on my phone - it maps everything and is really simple to use.

If you look west of Salina be sure to check for proximity to the Smokey Hill gunnery/bomb range. The National Guard uses the gunnery range and the bomb range gets used from time to time. Friends of mine have reported waking up with everything from a B1 to a B52 over their back yard.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had not been aware of the gunnery range, definitely good to know.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess I just like to do Zillow/G. Earth searches in odd places, lol. Here's a house for sale SE of Salina ( http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...81707,-96.775132,38.49713,-98.0056_rect/9_zm/ ) but it looks like it's right on 30 miles driving distance and even on KS roads I doubt you could do it in 30 minutes, especially through Salina to the hospital. Might be a useful price/condition value comparison data point, though. Here's another one that's closer so might be in the 30 min range but looks a little beat-up to me ( http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...81707,-96.775132,38.49713,-98.0056_rect/9_zm/ ), then on the N side definitely closer is ( http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal...01,-97.475595,38.80634,-97.629404_rect/12_zm/ ). Google E shows a rather cluttered farmyard property sort of across the road from that one. Just in case you haven't already done the Zillow thing and seen those three already.
*
*


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, DryHeat Thank you! I currently commute an hour each way so under half-an-hour would be ideal but I'm willing to flex a little on it.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah, glad I could help on Zillow-browsing. Here's a tip on how to go to the address on Google Earth, "mouse over" the Zillow address shown so it's all highlighted then hit Control-C (or drop-down menu "Copy"), then go to GE, click the mouse pointer in the search box upper left, hit Control-V (or menu "Paste") then return and GE will "take" you right to that spot assuming there's nothing wonky or obscure about the address shown. Zoom down into it then try using the street view icon figure to see the area from their mobile camera. All three of those addresses can be seen from that feature.


----------

